# sub in rochester ny needed



## allstarlawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

I am looking for a sub in webster ny from the 25th of february until the 6th of march. I will be out of town during that time period and cannot find anyone to do the plowing for me. Please send me a message here or give me a call. 585-733-7907


----------



## NDG (Oct 27, 2009)

how much plowing do you have?


----------



## allstarlawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

I have right around 40 driveways. Located on the east side


----------

